# OOps I did it again !



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I went to the Fort Worth Gun Show today and picked up my third Glock in so many months. First it was a Model 32 back in November, then a Model 19 in December and Today a Model 30. All of this from a guy who used to be stuck only on the 1911. Will the madness ever stop?:smt082


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Texcowboy said:


> I went to the Fort Worth Gun Show today and picked up my third Glock in so many months. First it was a Model 32 back in November, then a Model 19 in December and Today a Model 30. All of this from a guy who used to be stuck only on the 1911. Will the madness ever stop?:smt082


If you're lucky, no. :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You have the Glock virus and it is contagious. You can learn to live with it and even enjoy it.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

What no 26???
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

G26? Hmmmmmmm.:mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Texcowboy said:


> G26? Hmmmmmmm.:mrgreen:


I'm just sayin....
Eli :smt082


----------



## tuf8seconds (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a Texan and I have the G31 & G33...I like the Hi Power...It's time to step up and be counted, Cowboy....


Keep on Glockin'


----------

